# Free Camping...



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I want to take my wife camping this weekend and would like to find a free spot within a 45 minute drive from Salt Lake. I used to go camping every month all over the place...but I was a scout and I didn't pay attention to how we arrived at different places :lol: I would prefer to camp where I can have a fire. I do have all wheel drive and plenty of firewood! Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

A little more than 45 minutes, but White Rocks is on BLM land south/west of Toole. You may even find that gal that's missing since Dec.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

richardjb said:


> A little more than 45 minutes, but White Rocks is on BLM land south/west of Toole. You may even find that gal that's missing since Dec.


That is a great place for scouts, therefore it will be over run by scouts! 
Much closer and quieter would be Grantsville Res, but it gets a bit windy there this time of year. That is a privately owned, but free public access by the owner. That is the only one that comes to mind for me. Horseshoe Springs is on the way to White Rock.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I remember going to White Rocks several times as a scout!


----------

